# Random Idea: Furry Jams on Skype



## ThisisGabe (Jun 28, 2009)

.. ok. the backstory: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I started using Skype yesterday and I'm TOTALLY addicted now. The first time I used it it was in a room of about 6-7 furries and everyone was just talking about random stuff... it was so... SOO fun.

being someone .. who doesn't really talk around much and.. is horrible at keeping a conversation going.. this was an opportunity to try socializing without worrying about saying something I might regret.. or sounding super dumb.

I say a lot of jokes.. and i'm a fan of dark humor... so that can be a turn off for a lot of people. It's cost me some friends.. but I don't plan to change who I am.. 

so.. being a closeted bi-furry,.. I've migrated to my garage .. away from my 2 bros and sister. I have my musical keyboard propping up my computer because I practice in the garage.. because I'm embarrassed to practice for my family because I want them to hear the finished products.

Me, being a professional pianist and singer, I get loads of enjoyment.. just performing for people. I googled around to see who has used it for jamming and it doesn't sound like something.. people do on it much!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So, I wanted if there was anyone interested in any FURRY MUSICAL SKYPE JAMS? I love to hear other people .. even just playing instruments.. or karaoking. 

I'm also looking for constructive cretiques for my original songs, my pianoing, or my singing. 

So.. I'd love to hear what you guys think of this idea too? 

Add me on skype if you're interested!!!
<----------------------

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~EDIT~~~~~~~~~~~~

i DON'TT MEAN playing music at the same time. I mean separately.. ;c


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> I googled around to see who has used it for jamming and it doesn't sound like something.. people do on it much!



because skype voice quality is horrible unless you're a paid member. Jamming is a good idea, but christ, it would sound awful over Skype.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 29, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> because skype voice quality is horrible unless you're a paid member. Jamming is a good idea, but christ, it would sound awful over Skype.



Naww, the voice quality is dependent on the microphone. I mean... fursonacast is made with skype and the quality.. it was perfectly fine! 

I didn't pay for Skype and it sounded fine! .. correct me if I'm wrong.. but the last times I've used it the quality has been perfectly good.

... anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I'd be willing to try it.

If you need a bassist, I'm on board.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah! whats your skype


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have one, but I'm installing it now and my name will be BaronVonYiffington.


----------



## Rhyrs (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be up for some jam sessions. I have a bass and a guitar. I haven't had them for too long, so I'm not an expert. (Bass for 6mo., guitar for 1mo) If you're interested, my skype is Rhyrs73


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2009)

The only problem with music and skype is that skype has audio lag so it's impossible to sing or play in sync with each other.  It works well enough if only one person is trying to go at a time, though.  I've sung over skype a few times before and I don't have any complaints about the sound quality.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I'm glad you mentioned that David. I intensionally tested the audio lag a few minutes ago with Rhyrs. It's actually only about .1-.4 seconds long. I did a test where I tried to match the tempo of the other person and it was really really close. I think it's doable! 

He was playing his bass and I was on the keyboard. The lag wasn't that noticeable.. surprisingly enough. I'll be willing to prove it to anyone!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oops, sry. I just f-ed up. I don't mean,,, PLAYING at the same time. I mean.. more like... showcasing your own stuff.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yah, I'd do it. I have a whole orchestra of instruments myself. But I learned that after about 3 months, those group conversations never happen again. I haven't even talked to someone on my Skype in like...2 months.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

Honestly, Skype doesn't seem like something that you _do_ do a lot.  I really have to be in the mood for it, or have some sort of special occasion to bother using it.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 12, 2009)

Probably why I haven't used it in 2 months, dude.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

You sounded like you were complaining about having not been using it.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 20, 2009)

ooo. Skype jam hell yeah those are fun.  Im not great but i play a little guitar Bass and drumms.  but I dotn have a set so jsut guitar and bass.


----------

